# Darkrose Manor Haunt Site, FB and youtube channel



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All! Noob, just registered yesterday. At the request to post pics, I thought I'd go ahead and just direct you all to our haunt website. 
http://www.darkrosemanor.com

Current haunt photos can be found under the 'factory' link. Since this is our first 'real' year, I've just been adding photos on to a slideshow, making it _very_ long. :googly: After the holiday is over I'll likely break out the project pics into their own categories.

Enjoy! And thanks again for the welcome messages!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Darkrose Manor - revamped*

EDIT: Have removed the link temporaily until the site can be re-designed without flash. Thanks so much to everyone that took the time to check it out. Having all of your input really has helped a great deal!!

Hey there,

We just finished re-vamping the Darkrose Manor website to Flash. I've been encountering a lot of bugs since it went live - slow loads and some occasional browser crashing... I'm curious if anyone would be willing to submit some feedback.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The website is looking great, still kinda' "laggy" though. Took a little while to pull up something from the pics/FAQ/link areas, but the overall look is good. Hope everything goes well with your haunt this year.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking a minute to check it out, Fiend! I really appreciate it. Still working on the lag and some other bugs - hopefully better in a few days. Glad to know it didn't crash your browser, though.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, sorry to say ... it was SOOOOOOOOOOO slow, I had to shut down my browser just to get it to stop trying to load the site. I can't really say much about the website since I wasn't able to view much of it before it really bogged down. 

Not sure what to tell you ... I know flash can be a bandwidth hog if your not careful. Good luck with your site.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Just like IMU...my browser memory corrupted and the system locked up. I didn't get much further than the introduction.

If it's crapping out on your own tests...its a good guess it will do the same to us. Please....don't post links that you know will lock up our systems.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Well the intro page is veeerrrry nice,beginings of a great site from what I've seen. Unfortunately the links have corrupted my browser 2 the point where I'll have 2 restart my browser as now my keystrokes are severely lagging... Keep working till you get it and repost the link again. Until then you should take down the link 2 save the computer nOObs from themselves. 

An additional note..got a visual basic runtime error when I closed my browser (manually bcuz the close button stopped funtioning)! Had 2 clear my temp files after rebooting(hard boot on a 2 day old XP install isn't a good thing). And my system is extremely clean...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry for the bad news because it looks like you had a really nice haunt last year. Loved the look of the house. I guess maybe I made it further into the site clicking on the Factory section. Attempted to go through the fence section and like everyone else it was a nightmare to navigate. I'm guessing you relied too heavily on Flash or whatever effects being used. As much as I wanted to see more of what you had, my fast computer and cable modem connection was really hung up; and reluctantly I too gave up without doing much exploring. I can tell you put a substantial amount of work into doing this web presentation but honestly I'd drop the flash completely and go more with a static click and scroll site. More people will be able to see it and enjoy your haunt. A lot of people, including myself, also have iPhones and flash isn't supported at all on it. I do web surfing on it all the time. Personally I wouldn't design a site with Flash, instead I'd go with a more generic format that just about anyone can view.


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi There,

I took some time and went through your site this evening. All in all it went pretty well. There was a small (1-2 second) lag time between some page changes but nothing that would deter me from browsing. I noticed that problems with your fencing pages were mentioned above, so I spent time viewing them and had no problems, the slide show moved smoothly and transitioned well to each new image. 

I did have a run time error message that popped up a few times when I tried to view your links page, but I don't have the tech knowledge to tell you what caused it or how to fix it. 

I loved your site and haunt! I can't wait to spend some more time perusing it.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey there all, I've removed the link temporaily until the site can be re-designed without flash. (Although the change in my sig file doesn't seem to apply to past posts.) Thanks so much to everyone that took the time to check it out. Having all of your input really has helped a great deal and I can't thank you enough! I'll be back with the re-design!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Np,can't w8 till you work out the bugs! I'm w8ing w/ bait smelling breat..I mean baited breath!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Darkrose Manor New Links!*

Hi Everyone! Happy Haunting Season!!!
DRM now has a Facebook Page and a Youtube Channel.

YouTube Channel & New Vlogs
We're really just a couple of dorks!  Go Subscribe - We'll Subscribe back! 

DRM Facebook Page
Go like us! We'll like you back!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the entry facade. Liked FB sub'd the tube.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Loved your set up, liked on FB (Gravestone Estates), Daughter owns the YouTube, will have her like!


----------

